# On the beach



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Got out about 9:30 this am,high tide.
Water looked Fantastic.Temp 60 degrees. 
No birds diving anywhere,fellow anglers up
and down the beach.Tried some live sandfleas
first.BAAAM 15 in pompano,some nice whitting
and followed by a 17 in sheepshead.Then they
were gone.Switched to some finger mullet,
everyone else was gone put the blues were there.Just as fast as i could put the line in the water it was FISH ON once more. They
were 12 to 16 inchers
Got back just in time for kick off.
GO STEELERS  
Should be a close one.

T---------Lines

Kozlow


----------

